# Is black diamond supplements.com legit (Has anyone bought from them before)



## slade777 (Jul 8, 2012)

I am looking to buy some supplements from black diamond supplements.com has anyone bought from this site before specifically prohormones and is this a legit site?


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jul 8, 2012)

Support the sponsors like us.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 8, 2012)

Orbit is 100% legit.


----------



## NoCode8511 (Jul 8, 2012)

slade777 said:


> I am looking to buy some supplements from black diamond supplements.com has anyone bought from this site before specifically prohormones and is this a legit site?



Yeah, they are legit. I ordered from them around this time last year.


----------



## seyone (Jul 8, 2012)

orbit kicks ass.  Competitive prices and amazing customer service, and they are a sponsor.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks heavy and seyone


----------



## oufinny (Jul 8, 2012)

Yep, Orbit is the shiznit.  We are no BS and deliver fast, what else can you ask for?


----------

